# Holz-Solar-Heizung



## Nymphaion (19. März 2008)

Hallo, 

ich stell jetzt auch mal eine off-topic Frage. Wir stehen vor dem Problem fürs neue Haus eine Heizung anschaffen zu müssen. Gestern waren wir bei der Beratung von einer Firma (behauptet von sich Marktführer zu sein), und das Ergebnis war recht zwiespältig. Das System hat uns gefallen: mit einem einzigen wasserführenden Heizeinsatz im Haus, einigen Solarkollektoren und einem Schichtenspeicher kann man angeblich das ganze Haus heizen. Der Preis hat uns weniger gefallen (rund 20.000 euro), und noch weniger gefallen hat uns die Zumutung uns sofort nach dem Beratungsgespräch entscheiden und auch noch gleich eine Unterschrift leisten zu sollen. Haben wir natürlich nicht gemacht!

Jetzt meine Frage an Euch: hat jemand Erfahrungen mit so einem Heizsystem? Was darf sowas kosten? Seid ihr zufrieden?

Wir müssen ca. 220 qm beheizen, das Haus wird ein Neubau (Niedrigenergiehaus, KfW-60-Haus). Die Solarkollektoren kämen auf ein nach Süden ausgerichtetes Dach. Das Erdgeschoss soll Fußbodenheizung bekommen, das obere Stockwerk Heizkörper. Wir haben uns als Brennmaterial für Holz entschieden, weil wir selbst Holz haben. 

So, jetzt bin ich gespannt auf eure Antworten!


----------



## bms15606 (19. März 2008)

*AW: Holz-Solar-Heizung*

Hallo Werner
um deine Frage zu beantworten benötigt man ein paar meh details 
grösse Speicher
qm Kollektoren 
anzahl personen im Haushalt
teich heizung auch


----------



## Nymphaion (19. März 2008)

*AW: Holz-Solar-Heizung*

Hallo,

im Haushalt sind drei Personen, die qm Kollektoren dürfte doch von der Anlage abhängen? Uns sind gestern 10 qm vorgeschlagen worden. Als Speicher wurden 600 Liter vorgeschlagen, aber die hatten nur 2 Größen, und 1000 Liter wäre dann wohl überdimensioniert gewesen. An eine Teichheizung haben wir nicht gedacht, gibts sowas überhaupt?


----------



## bms15606 (19. März 2008)

*AW: Holz-Solar-Heizung*

Wichtig ist die auswahl der Kollektoren ich würde nach heutiger  erkenntnis Röhrenkollektoren bevorzugen höherer wirkungsgrad leider etwas teurer
für die erzeugung von Brauchwasser ist der Richtwert ca 1,5qm pro Person
Bei geplanter Heizungsunterstützung werden für ein ein bzw zweifam.Haus ca12-14qm benötigt
Der Speicher sollte auf di benötigten Kw abgestimmt sein pro 1Kw 50l Volumen
Desweiteren sollte mann darüber nachdenken Komplett Fussbodenheizung einzubauen  Da die vorlauftemperatur geringer ist und eine zusätsliche Regelung nicht benötigt wird


----------



## bms15606 (19. März 2008)

*AW: Holz-Solar-Heizung*

Ach so Heizung des Teiches wäre natürlich über einen Wärmetaucher möglich


----------



## Ping (19. März 2008)

*AW: Holz-Solar-Heizung*

Hallo Werner

Als Schornsteifer kann ich dir nur sagen lass dich doch mal von deinem zuständigen Bezirksschornsteinfegermeister beraten.Der ist Neutral und sollte sich bestens aus kennen.Und völlig unverbindlich.
Ich persönlich würde eine Holzvergaserheizung empfehlen.Die Kombination mit Warmwasserkollektoren und einem Pufferspeicher.Der soltte aber wenigstens 2000 L haben bei 10qm Kollektorfläche.
Aber wie schon gesagt sprich mal mit deinem Schorni drüber.
Der kann vor Ort noch genauere angaben machen.
Noch ein Tip:unter www.fnr.de gibt es kostenlos Infomaterial dazu einfach mal anfordern unter Kontakt bekommst es dann mit der Post.Gibt dann auch einen Katalog mit allen in D. zugelassennen Holzheizung.Super Sache.
Hoffe Konnte dir einwenig weiterhelfen.

Gruss Tobi


----------



## newman71 (19. März 2008)

*AW: Holz-Solar-Heizung*

Hallo Werner, 
also wir haben 18 qm Kollektoren auf dem Dach und 1400l Pufferspeicher im Keller. Die Anlage alleine genügt nicht, das Haus (255 m² Wohnfläche kpl Fußbodenheizung) selbständig zu heizen. Im Sommer ist Warmwasser logischerweise kein Problem. 
Wir haben zusätzlich eine Brennwert-Öl-Heizung und einen gemauerten Grundofen  .

Viele Grüße, Uwe


----------



## Joachim (19. März 2008)

*AW: Holz-Solar-Heizung*

Hallo auch,

also 600l Pufferspeicher halte ich bei deinen Vorgaben für einen Witz - einen schlechten! Oder scheint bei euch tag ein, tag aus die Sonne? 

Wie groß die Solarthermieanlage werden muss hängt von deinen Klimatischen Bedingungen und dem Gebäude/Heizsystem ab - im übrigen würde ich auch sagen, wenn Fussbodenheizung, dann das gesammte Haus, denn dann kannst du mit niedrigen Vorlauftemperaturen arbeiten, was zu deinem Solarsystem besser passen würde wie Heizkörper mit hohen Vorlauftemperaturen. Eventuell wären auch Wand und/oder Sockelheizungen etwas für euch?!

Unsere Anlage (als Bsp.): 15KW Pelletkessel, 1000l Heizwasser-Puffer + 300l Warmwasser-Puffer (Blomberg Luft-Wärmepumpe) für etwa 180m² Altbau Lehmhaus (2 Geschosser, Dach nicht ausgebaut/isoliert) Ab Mai wird der Pelletkessel (Reka HKRST 10) ausgeschaltet und die Wärmepumpe mach bis Ende September das Warmwasser...


----------



## Olli.P (19. März 2008)

*AW: Holz-Solar-Heizung*

Hi,

ich hab ja von diesem Thema gar keine Ahnung, aber ist in diesem System auch eine Heiz-/ Warmwasserleitung mit in den Kamin eingebaut???

Habe mal irgendwo gehört, das man damit dann auch das ganze Haus durch die Abgaswärme des Schornsteins Heizen kann..... 


Um das nur mal so in den Raum zu werfen..........


----------



## Silke (19. März 2008)

*AW: Holz-Solar-Heizung*

Hallo Werner,
dein sogenannter Berater stand wohl unter Abschlußzwang???
Mit diesem Angebot bekommst du auf gar keinen Fall dein Haus warm.
 Weder die Kollektorfläche noch die Größe des Wasserspeichers stehen in richtigem Verhältnis zu deiner beheizbaren Fläche. Warum baust du kein KfW40-Haus? Oder ein Passivhaus?
Ich kann dir nur raten, dich von einem ansässigen eingetragenen Energieberater (die Liste findest du im inet) ausführlich beraten zu lassen. Der wird dir sicher auch deinen Wunsch mit einer Holzheizung ins Konzept einbauen.


----------



## rut49 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Holz-Solar-Heizung*

Hallo, Werner!

Vergiß bei deinen Überlegungen nicht, daß es bestimmte Förderprogramme bei neuen Heizungsanlagen gibt. Mach dich mal "schlau" bei der KfW (Kreditanstalt für Wiederaufbau), dann sind die Anschaffungskosten für dich vielleicht etwas erträglicher!

mfG Regina


----------



## Nymphaion (21. März 2008)

*AW: Holz-Solar-Heizung*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten! Da wollte uns die Ofen-Tante wohl ein bißchen über den Tisch ziehen ... Wir haben nächste Woche einen Termin mit dem Bezirkskaminkehrermeister, und ich denke danach wissen wir genauer was wir brauchen. Mit diesen Wissen redet es sich dann auch viel leichter mit Ofenbauern etc.

Ich wünsch Euch allen frohe Ostern!

:baum1


----------

